# Blue Wave 2200 STL questions



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm going to buy a Blue Wave 2200 STL and had a few questions.

The salesman said that I should not add a jack plate on this boat because the jack plate "defeats the purpose of the tunnel drive". ??? Maybe he meant that the boat doesn't need a jack plate as the engine is positioned almost perfectly within the tunnel's height. 

Second....I'm debating on which engine to order for the boat. I'm thinking either a Suzuki 200HP or an Evinrude ETec 200HP H.O. Both are probably more than enough to scoot the boat along and both would probably lift me up out of the shallow pretty well.

Comments or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

That E Tech would be good on that boat. Id talk to someone else about that issue on the JP. How could it hurt it?


----------



## DBL_TRBL (Jul 16, 2010)

*Jackplate*

The jackplate will allow you to putt out of shallow areas and allow you to run shallower, deffinitely not a waste.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I ran a 22' SuperTunnel for 10 years. Hull is basically the same. You don't NEED a jack, but you will want one. It will help you in real shallow water. Either motor would be great. I had a rude on mine and have a zuki now. I don't think I would ever own a 2 stroke again. One thing to keep in mind is that that hull design is slow. With a 175 mine ran at best 37. With a 200 you will get low 40's I would guess. If that is not an issue it a great boat and well built. If you don't mind sharing, what is drive out on that rig?


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I have now a 220 Super tunnel with a 200 HP HO Etec. I will be in the near future be putting on a Bob's 6" jp just for the reasons DBL stated. Not a must have but a I want to have it.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

What does your boat do at WOT with the Evinrude 200HP H.O. ?

The price is still up in the air for now....depends on some of the options that I am trying to decide on. My guess is that it will be around 39K to 41K total.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Hate to make your decision more difficult but the Yamaha 200SHO is the ticket on this boat!
We have 1 in stock.
Give us a call or email.

Thanks,
Danny
Mt. Houston Marine
281-447-7689
[email protected]


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

STxFisherman said:


> What does your boat do at WOT with the Evinrude 200HP H.O. ?
> 
> The price is still up in the air for now....depends on some of the options that I am trying to decide on. My guess is that it will be around 39K to 41K total.


2 people on board and loaded with fishing gear, trimmed out 42+ mph. It's not the fastest boat on the water but it's fast enough for me.


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a B.W. 22 Super Tunnel with a Rude 175 and a CMC jack plate. Get the jack plate, you will eventually want it. I have run in 7" of water (per GPS/sounder) jacked up and on plane. When I shut down I just raise the motor and drift the boat out to deeper water. If I want out sooner, jack/trim the motor up and idle out. I can get 41 mph max (again by GPS) jacked and trimmed (4 blade). The hole shot it pretty good with limited bow rise. 

My boat is not the shallowest, fastest, smoothest, driest or prettiest boat out there but it is pretty good at all of the above and it rides like a Cadillac.


----------



## bcat23 (Feb 20, 2010)

I put 6" jack plates on all of ours for the versatility. I agree it's not a must but you will appreciate having it available.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I have one with a 200 etec no jack. A jack would be nice, but not essential. Ditto on the slow for hp plus you'll need to pay attention at higher speeds .....you don't lean back with a beverage in one hand like on a standard v hull.

If I were going new, SHO fo SHO.

Todd


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

DBL_TRBL said:


> The jackplate will allow you to putt out of shallow areas and allow you to run shallower, deffinitely not a waste.


X2. If it is used appropriately, it is a very smart buy. Now on the other hand, use it like a 16 year old does his first 4X4 pickup, and you'll have issues.

If nothing else, jack up the motor a bit on plane and squeeze out a little more speed. I never had one until I owned this current boat (no tunnel) and I'll never own another boat without one, hands down.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

DBL_TRBL said:


> The jackplate will allow you to putt out of shallow areas and allow you to run shallower, deffinitely not a waste.


You have more options with a JP than without....why not have it?

.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, after all of the thoughts about going with a 200hp engine...I decided to save a few $$$ and go with a rigged Blue Wave 2200 STL with a Suzuki 175hp engine. I am hoping for a top speed of 45mph to 48 mph. (I usually cruise around 40mph.)

The 175hp is a four cylinder, is lighter and from what I understand it packs a punch. I figure that will give me enough power to satisfy my needs and know that I will be glad that I saved the dollars by going this route so that I can put the money into other things, (i.e. Power Pole, gps, etc.) 

This boat comes rigged with a jack plate. Can't wait to get out and go fishing!!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

STxFisherman said:


> Well, after all of the thoughts about going with a 200hp engine...I decided to save a few $$$ and go with a rigged Blue Wave 2200 STL with a Suzuki 175hp engine. I am hoping for a top speed of 45mph to 48 mph. (I usually cruise around 40mph.)
> 
> The 175hp is a four cylinder, is lighter and from what I understand it packs a punch. I figure that will give me enough power to satisfy my needs and know that I will be glad that I saved the dollars by going this route so that I can put the money into other things, (i.e. Power Pole, gps, etc.)
> 
> This boat comes rigged with a jack plate. Can't wait to get out and go fishing!!


If you get more than 40 with the motor gutted I will be very surprised. My cruise speed with a 175 was about 30. I did have it propped for shallow water performance. I have a 175 zuki on my Tran 200SVT and it is a more efficient hull and I can just get 48 out of it with perfect conditions. You made a good choice on boat and motor it just won't be fast.


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

I would have to say good luck with that. I would doubt a 175 will push a 22 STL 45 to 48 mph. You should probably expect low 40's tops, mid 30's cruise speed. Good boat just not a speed demon. Sorry to break your bubble...


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the Tran Cat performance....your post convinced me to do a water trial first. I know that is a basic thing to do before purchasing...I just hadn't thought about it much until you said that I would possibly get 30mph throttled out. My guess is that the boat will max around 45 mph. We'll see.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

SHO also has the low water pickup, which I like.
My buddy has the 19 Blue wave and has a Jack Plate on his with a Yamaha 4 stroke.
I used his boat for a week in december (I was between boats) and his jack plate came in handy several times.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I finally got to take the Blue Wave 2200 STL w/Suzuki 175hp for a spin today.
The boat at WOT traveled at 37 mph against the wind with three people on board and
40 mph with the wind to our backs. I was happy with the speed of the boat. It's not quite as fast as I would like but....it will do the job. Being able to skim over the flats in skinny places is more important to me than speed. Nice boat!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Any dealer that tells you a jack plate won't help.... Wow... I'd turn and run, give them the bird and buy elsewhere. They have no clue what thy are doing.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Levi said:


> Any dealer that tells you a jack plate won't help.... Wow... I'd turn and run, give them the bird and buy elsewhere. They have no clue what thy are doing.


I agree

To the OP. If you need someone to chat with about a STL ill hook you up with someone. Thats if you cant find what you are looking for.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I appreciate the offer. I pick up the boat Saturday and was able to take it for a run...so the only thing left that I have questions about would be regarding the propellor. I am getting a four blade stainless steel prop which I understand is better for hole shots. I possibly could pick up 2-3 mph by going with a 3 blade prop....just not sure which one would be best.


----------

